

Show HN: Developers who like this repository also like... - anvaka
http://www.yasiv.com/github/#/costars?q=jquery%2Fjquery

======
anvaka
I thought GitHub is really missing this feature, so as a hobby project I built
this.

The source code is here:
[https://github.com/anvaka/gazer/](https://github.com/anvaka/gazer/)

Looking for your feedback :)!

~~~
eranation
I was actively looking for this type of feature. Is this what I think it is?
finding repositories that have a shared overlap of people who starred them?
e.g. "people who starred X also starred Y" kind of recommendation? If so, well
done

~~~
anvaka
Yep, this is it :)

